# Please Critique Rügen



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

He's grown so much in these past few months. I'd appreciate a critique so very much.









I would like to know what Rügen's positives qualities and flaws are. He was a bit short through the loin at 9.5 months. Are his proportions matching better to the standard now at 14 months? 

His stats- 
Rügen's still just a small fry weighing in at 62lbs. He stands 25" at the shoulder. He's intact and has a wonderful disposition. 


14 month old Stack (sorry his feet aren’t visible) 









Profile









Head Shot









Movement


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cara all I can say is Drool!!!
he is just to handsome for words I am no pro on critique but he looks awesome 
I am just bias


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Does handsome, good looking, gorgeous count as valid critique terms??


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Very nice masculine appearance for a young male.

The first picture is a bit off the on the camera angle which gives the appearance that he is just a bit short in the body, but the movement picture clears that up.

My critique is probably not perfect as I am not as experienced as some.

Nice color and pigment, nice front shoulder, good pasterns, nice bone, good mask, nice top line, nice ears, the eye color is good but could be just a bit darker (I love dark dark eyes), (I think) a little short and steep in the croup. But with that said when I look at the first picture the back up leg is not correct the front of the toes should be even with the front of the knee. So that will change the appearance of the croup. Also the front legs need to be under the dog just a touch more. Draw a line down from the elbow.

Overall nice young male. Good job on a free stack. Just some minor adjustments and it would be a very nice show stack.

Do you have his pedigree posted some where, I would like to see it.

Val


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't know much about conformation myself, but I have to add that he is STUNNING!!! I do know that he looks to be standard size for a male, not oversized which is GOOD! he has nice pigment, I mean is he really THAT red as he seems in the pics??? he is such a hunk!!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Cara in my eyes he is flawless! But I am afraid I am not good at a professional critique though. I love his tongue sticking out in the first pic!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you so very much for the kind words and critique!







I will pay more attention to his leg positioning next time and be sure the camera angle is correct. He has gotten so much better about letting me stacking him, we took a short conformation class for fun recently. Rügen sure isn't short on personality, Michelle I think that's why he stuck his tongue out at me! He's such a goofy boy. 

Here's Rügen's pedigree. Rügen's grandsire is VA1 Pakros d'Ulmental. Also within 3 generations are VA1 Bax von der Luisenstraße, VA1 Karma vom Ochsentor, VA5 Nero vom Nöbachtal. I think his pedigree is why I'm so interested in his critique. I don't see much of them in him just yet, though as time goes by and he fills out... I guess we'll see.

His color looks slightly different in varying lights, but these photos are pretty true to life. He gets his red from his father Amigo and facial markings from his mother Katya.

Thanks again everyone! Please keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style="color: #FF0000">WOW!</span></span>*


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Cara thanks for the Pedigree. I don't care for Lasso vom Neuen Berg that much, he just didn't seem to produce well, beautiful red/black but not much in the off spring to talk about, IMHO. But farther back in the Pedigree is one of the dogs I like very much Lasso di Val Sole, who has some nice off spring, his best daughter was Xitta vom Kirschental who had many nice off spring for Kirchental. Lasso di Val Sole was known to bring good work ethic.

Looking through it was very interesting. If you look at the pedigree for Yello that is the perfect stack just to give you a point reference. Since body type is close to your boy that is a good example. 

Val


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks again Val- Referencing Yello for positioning will help me a lot. I've been struggling with how far to stretch him. I also appreciate the insight you given me into his pedigree. I've heard about Kirschental's GSDs, very nice looking dogs with excellent drives.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Some times you have to play with how much to stretch or crunch so to speak. It takes time and a lot of tries. But I think if you look at Yello's pictures and work from there it will get you close. Then you need to just tweak it for what makes your boy look the best. Some times it is hard to tell in pictures, sure wish we were closer I would like to see this boy in person.

Val


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG - He is GORGEOUS! No critiquing abilities here - but absolutely a stunning dog. 

He has a common ancestor with Luther. Bax is Luther's grandfather on the top side of the pedigree.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

I think it's just the lighting in this photo, but Rugen's eyes look dark


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Light can play with eye color. Also his dark coloring on the face will make his eye color look a bit lighten. Put his eyes on a dog with minimal mask and they will always look dark.

Post a face shot done on a cloudy day no direct sun light.

Kirschental are some of my favorite lines. I also like some of the Arlett dogs.

Val


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Gorgeous, he's one of my favorite boys here. Head shot is gorgeous. Course you know why I'm partial to him.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You should show him!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Baron Jr. likes to please!








Thanks Lies. 
We went to an AKC fun match to check it out and see if showing might be something he and I would be interested in. He was so happy to be there and so very well behaved. That's where we hooked up with the trainer who taught our handling class. Overall I've had a positive experience in the show world. I'm still testing the waters. Mainly I like exposing Rugen to the different GSD environments, its character building for him and a riot for me.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you ever have a USA or WDA show near you (the SV style) you should definitely enter him.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I wouldn't hesitate a bit you put him in the German Style ring. 

Val


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

What a gorgeous dog! Beautiful colour, love his head


----------

